# who is switching from Fat arrows to skinny arrows for 3D?



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

How many are switching from Fat arrows to skinny arrows for 3D? Please tell me reasons.


----------



## dragman (Jul 12, 2008)

I see no reason to switch! If I was gonna it would be now because I am almost out of fatboys but I am sticking with them.


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

always shot fat arrows for 3-d last couple times I took my field arrows a/c/c 's 
well the middle is the middle no matter what the arrow size. just hit the center of the 10 ring LOL !


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

I am see a trend back to the skinner arrows like ( easton Lightspeed 3D) they say they are getting better performance down range!


----------



## armedbushwalker (Jun 25, 2009)

*skinny arrows*

just hit the 11 ring, skinny and heavy will give good down range speed. thats where you need the speed. not size.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Victory X-Ringers HV-V5's.


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

I shoot the biggest thing I can find and make it shoot 280 with it weighing about 450 grains!


----------



## Justin17 (May 4, 2006)

The thinner shafts have a thicker wall, so they're tougher. You'll get less wind drift, and deflections happen less often. If you're thinking about going with a CX Nano you'll have a flatter trajectory and you can pick up 3-4 yards on your sight tape.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

anyone else got an opinion?


----------



## rcrhoyt/mathews (Aug 11, 2008)

*g.t.*

I really like the g.t. x-cutters.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

I think the fat shafts are where your top 3d shooters are even shooting


----------



## bandit69 (Mar 20, 2008)

I switched from Fatboys to Lightspeed 3D with good results. I think the Lightspeed are not affected by the wind as much and they are tougher and straighter.


----------



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

Big arrows are fine as long as they weigh nice and heavy. The problem with big arrows is shooters trying to make them really light so they can get the speed out of them. This causes more wind drift down range and the small arrows dont get as much wind drift. GUys with short draw lengths are at a disadvantage when it comes to shooting bigger arrows. They have to make them weigh less to get the speed. I beleive if you can get a big arrow to weigh around 370 or better and you can get the speed out of them then they would be fine for ASA since most Pro ams are in the thick of the trees. IBO's on the other hand have more open shots so I would definatly shoot smaller arrows for IBO.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

bandit69 said:


> I switched from Fatboys to Lightspeed 3D with good results. I think the Lightspeed are not affected by the wind as much and they are tougher and straighter.


I switched from Gold tip x cutters to Easton Lightspeeds 3D and I am very happy with the results.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Went from Beman 9.3s to Easton Flatliners. I think the 9.3s group a little better at 30 yards or less.


----------



## Yuma Sentinel (Jun 6, 2009)

I've been using the lightspeeds for 4 years with great results. Tried the 93' once but they did'nt hold up well when i missed and hit rocks Just bought Victory HVs v3 but havent shot a 3D round yet. They came out 25grs lighter than my Lightspeeds... so we'll see. 
I was actually looking at trying the Nano Forces for 60+ yd shot's. My club is suppose start a Field round and i cant afford Nano pros or x10s. Dose anyone like or dislike the Nano Forces? :darkbeer:


----------



## dragman (Jul 12, 2008)

bandit69 said:


> I switched from Fatboys to Lightspeed 3D with good results. I think the Lightspeed are not affected by the wind as much and they are tougher and straighter.


I do all my shooting at home at 80 yards and it is pretty windy at my house. I gotta say I have no issues with fatboys and wind.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Yuma Sentinel said:


> I've been using the lightspeeds for 4 years with great results. Tried the 93' once but they did'nt hold up well when i missed and hit rocks Just bought Victory HVs v3 but havent shot a 3D round yet. They came out 25grs lighter than my Lightspeeds... so we'll see.
> I was actually looking at trying the Nano Forces for 60+ yd shot's. My club is suppose start a Field round and i cant afford Nano pros or x10s. Dose anyone like or dislike the Nano Forces? :darkbeer:


nano's are fine for field, and the Lightspeeds 3D , seem to be doing well at longer distance, wind does not effect them as much.


----------



## pullupguy (Jun 14, 2009)

switched from Fatboys to Lightspeeds. Prefer the lighter weight of Lightspeeds. Durability of Fatboys, or lack thereof, factored heavily in my switch.


----------



## fatam (Apr 30, 2009)

i shoot gold tip ultra lite 22 at 27 in draw and i can put a nice group down with those so i love the fat target arrows


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

I shoot the biggest arrow that I can get to shoot 280 with. Im shooting the X jammer 27 now. With todays competition, every point counts and even if the big shafts only gain me 1 point its worth it. In ASA competition with the 12 and 14 rings in play, you need the biggest arrow you can because a 1/16 of an inch can mean the difference between a 12 or 14 and an 8.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

I shoot mostly IBO, so center is center, I switched mainly because of long distance shooting and durability.


----------



## blazenarrow (Feb 6, 2009)

viperarcher said:


> anyone else got an opinion?


For 3-D I love the x cutter. I will also shoot the series 22. Fat or thin if you can hit it, you will hit it....


----------



## rossing6 (Jun 7, 2008)

*First a well matched arrow to the bow, then compare*

I prefer to have whatever arrow properly spined "first" currently using a 27-7/8inch A/C/C with 100 grn tips, matched to my Hoyt Ultra Elite draw weight and FPS. The guys who shoot the larger fatties usually have to go very heavy on the tips wgts to help break down the spine and also will often use large feathers for quick correction for 20 yd stuff. If you can shoot it and it works, go with it. I shoot 300 with 54 X all day with my hunting bow DXT and Axis 430 grn arrows, so it can be done. My target setup is very different, and I choose one setup, which covers all my shooting (budget reasons) and I prefer to work on form and consistent shooting rather than hype and opinons, although I will try anything to validate the information that was freely given. Keep up the good work, shoot safe and straight, and get your spine correct and get a good neutral tune on the bow, then form, form, form...Go Bernie P....he's changed my shooting forever.

Ryan, it's a discipline-but don't forget to have fun....


----------

